# UK reptile shows



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

Is there any decent reptile shows in UK that I can go to when all gets. Back to some kind of normality


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

IHS has one for the end of June - check their website out for full details on compliance with social distancing etc


----------



## ScorpionColony (May 5, 2021)

Malc said:


> IHS has one for the end of June - check their website out for full details on compliance with social distancing etc


That show looks incredible, the different price for members/none members could be off putting.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Hopefully it will be going ahead, just wondering how busy it's going to get though 😳

Yeah they let members go in slightly early too. I haven't been to an expo in years but really looking forward to one this year.

Just not sure about payments, it use to be mostly cash but that's one of the best spreader of germs so I'm not sure how each of them are going to want payment? Or what is going to be there?


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok will have a look what apart from price what is members and non members I take it that it is open to general public to go buy etc. 
Sorry that might have sounded like a stupid question lol


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Anyone can go, you become temp member for the day. But being a proper member does have other perks, it's just whether they are beneficial to you or not.

I am not a member, but have thought about becoming a member... I'm just not sure yet


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

What are the perks do you know sorry prob says on website just never seen it


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Join the International Herpetelogical Society


If you would like to become a member of the IHS please read the information below and choose an appropriate membership type.




www.ihs-web.org.uk





This has all the info, including discount at certain shops


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

There’s also mention of a south west reptile show happening!
Mostly Snakes though as usual. 
Leaping Cresties is supposed to be going. So I’m hoping for more Crestie people myself! 
still waiting to here confirmation and when so I’ll post when I know more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

M1chelle said:


> Join the International Herpetelogical Society
> 
> 
> If you would like to become a member of the IHS please read the information below and choose an appropriate membership type.
> ...


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

That's brilliant thank you i think I may join looks pretty good


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I'm hoping for another Royal Python and Crestie 🤞 but mostly want to go to see what it's like as I haven't been in several years. I might be looking for a Gargoyle too but will see.

Dependant on dates & location I'd like to go to to the South West one too.

I'm thinking of joining, but I might wait till I know the show is definitely going ahead before I join.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Basic history...

Twenty - thirty years back nearly every county had a herpetological society, with monthly meetings, newsletters and guest speakers from all corners of the hobby. It was the way like minded enthusiasts obtained knowledge by talking to others and borrowing books form a well populated library. In order to help with the running costs nearly every society held its own show. This was more of a trade show where commercial traders attended along with anyone who wanted exhibit their animals, or sell off their surplus, which back then was mostly kings, corns and burm hatchlings.

As time progressed, more and more societies found it difficult to host the shows as the anti's would come up with ways to prevent them taking place. I was on the committee of the Milton Keynes society at the time and each show often had well over 1500 people through the door, so not being able to run it was a big blow.

Then the internet came along, people retired, clubs and society's closed as people turned to the internet for resources, and with the rise of more and more anti keeping reptile organisations forming the regular shows stopped. The IHS get around the "legfislation" than the anties point to by making the show a private members affair. Naturally they are going to give preferences to fully paid up members, but by including a small nominal charge for a days membership to the entry ticket price, anyone becomes a member and can thus attend the show. They have a good relationship with the venue which helps as well.

I believe more than one large society has also looked at following this practice, but it also needs a strong council and venue owner to stand fast given how low some of these anti groups have stooped to. The ironic thing is that one of the larger anit organisations is headed up by a person who used to run his own reptile shop and import business, with reports that he once was investigated (and possibly convicted but that's hard to prove) for importing reptiles on cites without the right paperwork.... but that was 30+ years ago, and thus unless you are of a certain age won't know about that, and the facts are now somewhat obscured.

My only concern is how the IHS manage the social distancing that a lot of people will still appreciate even if by then the government relax that rule. Not sure about the theory that cash spreads covid - 18 months ago we were told it was contact that spread covid, then it was airborn particles... so you make up your own minds. But yes, most transactions are cash based and they have systems in place to cover how transactions are made.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

This is also my concern.

I don't know about recent events but years ago the queues were long and the room was very very crowded.

They would need something in place in order for it to comply with rules and regulations but I guess it's too early to decide that as they don't know what those rules etc will be. I wonder if they will have every one tested prior to entry?


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

I am seriously thinking about the family membership we are new to the breeding side of things. It might be. Next year's one before we can make it down from Scotland just wish they had one up here aswell. I have got to say I am loving the reptile world now now I have 14 royals, 4corns, a crested gecko and a bearded dragon 🦎🐍🐍🐍


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Memberships run from Jan to Dec so you could always join next year if that's when your planning to go regularly.

I'd be looking at the family membership too.

I've kept reptiles for many years but just getting into the breeding side of things so will be nice to meet other people too.

It's great on here, but sometimes nice to meet people!

I've not been out, other than school runs, for over 1 year. So going to an expo will be quite a challenge for me 😳


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

M1chelle said:


> Memberships run from Jan to Dec so you could always join next year if that's when your planning to go regularly.
> 
> I'd be looking at the family membership too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junior01383 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeh it's been a very tough year and to be honest I think my reptiles have help me through alot of it


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I agree. I've had practically no time to relax since first lockdown, but my reptiles have been my relaxation time...I don't know what I would of done without them... Well possibly scream 🤪


----------

